# Challenge subject "dancing"



## Olly Buckle (Sep 25, 2009)

Hello, and apologies for the prolonged delay on the poetry challenge.

We have an excellent new subject for you to try your hand at, "Dancing".

Seems to me that everybody should have something to say on this, and probably no two the same thing to say. Please submit poems below.


----------



## The Backward OX (Sep 25, 2009)

This is just too much. First I find Sam's back, and now you pop up again.

Is a pome about horizontal dancing ok?


----------



## Olly Buckle (Sep 26, 2009)

> Seems to me that everybody should have something to say on this



Though I_ just_ knew that you would have.

Seriously, it's the end of summer, things are picking up again, so hopefully we will get a decent entry for this and you can be a curmudgeon all you like but I think it's an excellent subject.


----------



## The Backward OX (Sep 26, 2009)

Olly Buckle said:


> you can be a curmudgeon all you like


With that vote of approval -

This challenge will throw up some problems for those who write in rhyme.

Is it dannsing or dahnsing? 

I mean, if someone writes:

“I'd an urge for a little romancing,
So I took sweet young Jenny out dancing”

and some wooftah who pronounces it dahnsing comes along and reads it, they’ll get marked down in the poll, won’t they?


----------



## Gumby (Sep 26, 2009)

*Danza Romantica*

Violin softly crying,
  two figures in black.
Move with the sensuous
  grace of a cat.


  They glide, then flow
  in a vision that haunts.


  With movement, sound,
  and exquisite nuance.


Hear with your eyes,
 see with your ear.
  Words not spoken,
 yet they appear.


This oldest of stories,
  with rhythm, and stance.


  Our love expressed
  in the form of dance.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Sep 28, 2009)

The Backward OX said:


> With that vote of approval -
> 
> This challenge will throw up some problems for those who write in rhyme.
> 
> ...



What rhymes with waltz, apart from schmaltz? 
Can we rhyme tango without using mango?
Never
Give house room to Oxen
Who think they're boxing
Clever.
Full of tommyrot
They are the sort
Who rhyme foxtrot
With aught
Or make a list, starting with pissed
Of words that rhyme with twist.
Prancing round,
Dancing round
Words that rhyme
Wasting our time.

This is not an entry in the challenge, sorry to go off subject a little, please let us return to dancing and poetry.


----------



## WhitakerRStanton (Sep 28, 2009)

Not really sure if this is anywhere close to what you wanted, but here's what I got.


The perfect couple

On 3rd street
at the local dive
the same old crowd
bullies the jukebox
in the corner
and ruining 
a perfectly good silence

craving a little quiet
and knowing 
how to slink away properly
like a gentlemen
I left

still I hear an awful reverberation
as I move down the sidewalk
while the streetlights
cast an awful shadow
which I imagine is Napoleon
and I ask him
were bars ever so repulsive in his time
I sense a smile
under his bicorne hat
and I began to walk faster
almost
with a sense of purpose

getting home
I relax
with a little Nina
and eventually
fall asleep

as visions of Mr. Bonaparte
and Ms. Simone
with the help of a decent set of brass
dance the night away.


----------



## vangoghsear (Sep 29, 2009)

*living room dance*

lights barely fight
the shadows spin.
music moves 
sound surrounds
the living room.

undulating warm
rhythmic swells,
a shuffle slide,
a sultry glide.

heat emanates
from silken waist,
hand merged
in fluidic embrace.

lilted souls lift
and lock together
in a graceful
pirouette.

the song ends
the night begins.


----------



## The Backward OX (Oct 1, 2009)

News Headlines 
Berlin Olympics.
Baby Born.

- - - - - 

Apathetic ankle-biter.

Catholic nun 
Pokes fun
Story of life really.

School a yawn
Life a yawn.

Takes a chance
Enrols to dance.
‘Hmmph’ she says.
‘You’ll never learn.’

She wuz right 
Still can’t
But that’s ok
Never wanted to anyway. 




The moral of this story is, if you are at the beach
And you should see a great big box, and it’s within your reach
Don’t ever stop to open it up, that’s my advice to you
‘Cause you cannot cure Asperger’s, no matter what you do.


----------



## Foxee (Oct 1, 2009)

*The Dramatic Dance of Toast*

jelly toast
  small plate
  headed for
  sure fate
  tinker toy
  just waiting
  chaos in 
  the making
  stabbing at
  sock-foot
  yowch, jump
  a good bit
  dance just like
  a mosh pit
  toasty slide
  fate certain
  carpet, jelly
  final curtain
  but wait!
  backbend
  wild swing
  then bump
  rolly thing
  add a little
  tearful shimmy
  painful foot
  hopping grimly
  jelly toast
  center plate
  victory sweet
  to eat…

  …oh shoot.

  I’ll make more.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Oct 12, 2009)

That's it folks, I have put the poll at the top of the thread so no more entries can be added. Of course if you feel the need to shimmy, or have the last waltz, go ahead and add an extra poem, but it won't make it onto the poll

Otherwise, please cast your votes and feel free to comment on the poems, it is appreciated.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Oct 14, 2009)

I see Foxee is way ahead in the voting, the mixture of reality and humour really strikes a chord for me too.
I loved WhitakerRStanto's "ruining a perfectly good silence" but felt the poem wasn't really about dancing, it doesn't come in 'til the end and then in his imagination rather than reality, good poem though.
You could say a bit the same about The Backward Ox's poem, though dancing, or rather not dancing, is more central to it. It also has his usual element of humour and excellent turn of phrase, but I couldn't help but feel let down by the last two lines
 Vangoghsear has taken it seriously, and turned out his usual seriously good poem, not what always catches the popular imagination, but certainly deserving respect and a thorough read, with a nice lead on at the end to remind us why we dance, and that's part of the reason I don't really buy Ox's last lines.
 I think Gumby might get my vote though, not a particular thing , but the overall sound and rythym pleases me. I shall sleep on it and come back though.


----------

